# 5-6-7? Y.O. Rat rod proj...



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

..........


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

This will be great with a Power Plant up front...Nice Work Goodwrench!!

Bz


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Bob, good to see you again


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks mean!!! Any good engine plans yet? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.........


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like that raked roof line...This is looking pretty dang cool...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Heck yeah!!!! Big picture, but worth seeing it supersized!! :lol:


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

nice build . Need more pics when done.
.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.................


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

A very cool truck! Likin the direction its going! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm liking where this is going too!! The only sad part is how the chassis fits up front. Makes me wonder if a T Jet might be a better chassis, as that would put the gear plate close to or maybe even behind the firewall. A brass chassis extension with the front axle with a motor/radiator assembly holding it in place... Of course, you would have to tonneau the bed to get it low enough with the higher chassis. 

Don't mind me, I'm thinking this out loud in a printed type of way. :lol: Just opening the thought process to you and others should this get in the silicone for baby making purposes... I'm definitely in for one or two once they start popping!


----------

